# isomac alba



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Hopefully someone can point me in the correct direction.

My Isomac Alba has started passing water out of the overflow pipe below the grouphead into the drain tray.

Prior to this it was going over 2.5 bar steam pressure, I presumed the pressure stat had failed, the fitting shown on top of the boiler(white plastic elbow only not the brass part) had melted though and steam was coming out of the black unit that the safety valve sits inside.

Just put it all down to the pressure stat,fitted a new one and still the same except hot water/steam comes out of the pipe from on top of the boiler and steam gauge has not even risen.

Took the pipe off the OPV in case this was by passing but nothing coming out.

Anyone know what to look for? Unfortunately now live in Orkney so cannot take it to Espressotechno who repaired this machine before.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi

I just found this spindle in the bottom of my machine, it must have fell out when I unscrewed the top of the brass valve when changing the plastic top, can anyone tell me how it goes together and should it have a spring as it rattles about inside the brass body. I think it may go together as you see it but unsure.

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> Hi
> 
> I just found this spindle in the bottom of my machine, it must have fell out when I unscrewed the top of the brass valve when changing the plastic top, can anyone tell me how it goes together and should it have a spring as it rattles about inside the brass body. I think it may go together as you see it but unsure.
> 
> ...


The vacuum breaker, unlike the pressure relief valve, does not have a spring, as it opens by gravity and shuts by pressure building up inside the boiler.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/vacuum-breaker

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/how-to-remove-the-vacuum-breaker-in-an-andreja-p

The above links should help you.

Happy New Year!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The vacuum breaker, unlike the pressure relief valve, does not have a spring, as it opens by gravity and shuts by pressure building up inside the boiler.
> 
> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/vacuum-breaker


 Hi

Thanks for replying, I did not think it was a vacuum valve as I have not seen any that have a water pipe attached, in your opinion how will this go together? I assemble it as shown but it still chucks water out the top of the brass fitting.

Thanks


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/anti-vacuum-valve-internal-brass-new-version-isomac/

Hi Found this, seems you are indeed correct, any ideas why it would go faulty?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mremanxx said:


> https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/anti-vacuum-valve-internal-brass-new-version-isomac/
> 
> Hi Found this, seems you are indeed correct, any ideas why it would go faulty?


Think scale can stop them closing properly over time. Some will have have a drain pipe attached while others will just rely on the heat of the boiler evaporating what water it evacuates.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replying, I did not think it was a vacuum valve as I have not seen any that have a water pipe attached, in your opinion how will this go together? I assemble it as shown but it still chucks water out the top of the brass fitting.
> 
> Thanks


The water pipe attached can be to channel the condensation to the drip try, and not to simply evaporate inside the machine. That was the design on the machine I had.

How does it go together? On mine (Pavoni) the spindle goes inside the base and then secured to the fitting. On yours, I don't know.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers, will order a new one and see how it goes, going crazy for a coffee


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> Cheers, will order a new one and see how it goes, going crazy for a coffee


Technically, you could plug that hole for the time being using the parts you already have, if you can. However, during warm up, keep the steam wand open slightly until water start spluttering from it. Close it, wait a minute, and open again for a short while (you are mimicking the anti-vacuum valve with the steam wand). Same thing when the machine cools down, keep the steam wand open slightly, this way you will not allow a vacuum to form inside the boiler. For reference, older La Pavonis did not have this valve fitted, so the procedure above had to be done every single time to release the "false pressure".


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Technically, you could plug that hole for the time being using the parts you already have, if you can. However, during warm up, keep the steam wand open slightly until water start spluttering from it. Close it, wait a minute, and open again for a short while (you are mimicking the anti-vacuum valve with the steam wand). Same thing when the machine cools down, keep the steam wand open slightly, this way you will not allow a vacuum to form inside the boiler. For reference, older La Pavonis did not have this valve fitted, so the procedure above had to be done every single time to release the "false pressure".


 Thanks for this info, will certainly do this until parts arrive to Orkney.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

mremanxx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hopefully someone can point me in the correct direction.
> 
> ...


 Have you tired adjusting the new Pressurestat to reduce the boiler pressure?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi,

Actually turned out to be 3 faults at once.

Pressure stat, vacuum valve and the boiler pressure valve leaking.

I think it was all down to the pressure stat as it went high a few times and I hadn't noticed it. I have a habit of just leaving the machine on.

All sorted now thankfully.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------

